# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Hulk gear test e legit?

## dougal

Hi guys my mate just got some test e from our guy and it is completely different than the test e were used to so were a little worried. The test e I have is manufactured by phenom pharmacy and is pretty clear with a very slight yellow tinge and is pretty thick whereas my friends is made by hulk gear and is very thin almost like water and is an emerald green colour and the picture on the glass is the hulk. Both are test e 250mg/ml would this just because their different brands? Or would you say it's a bit dodgy? Thanks a lot

----------


## dougal



----------


## dougal



----------


## snowman

Damn bro... that is green, you will probably turn into the incredible Hulk...lol.... i have heard and seen hulk gear , but never tried it, BUT also never seen it that green.
i will bump the post for you, for more opinions...

----------


## Gaspaco

Dude, thats looks amazing! Never saw something like that! 

Look like something youll get with happymeal at MC!  :Big Grin: 

You have to pin and see if it works!

----------


## snowman

The Label is also new.... that's the third label change they did , i believe

----------


## DB1982

They must have changed the look of their gear.

----------


## snowman

> They must have changed the look of their gear.


I just talked with someone, and he confirmed the label changed... i also asked him, about the color of the gear (emerald green, almost like glowing..lol) and he said its good to go, this is the new look for hulk labs...

----------


## human project

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=132579"/>


Lmfao I would do anythinf to get these labels for my tren .... And the oil is green??? Ever seen that color carrier oil.... I've had some crazy color test and it was the shittiest stuff i ever had... Biogen actually

----------


## rage-lifter26

That's a sick looking bottle! I would love to find that just for the bottle! Ha

"If you doing it right your competing against the sickest mother****er there is... yourself"

----------


## Soar

> That's a sick looking bottle! I would love to find that just for the bottle! Ha
> 
> "If you doing it right your competing against the sickest mother****er there is... yourself"


Lol that is quite the bottle

----------


## vikingblood

That looks badass, I want that! Hulk juice for real..

----------


## mgambino310

Hulk gear or hulk labs?

----------


## snowman

> Hulk gear or hulk labs?


Hulk Labs... sell hulk gear :-)

----------


## mgambino310

> Hulk Labs... sell hulk gear :-)


My hulk lab is the same as the pic of the old label on 1st page, is it the same?

----------


## vikingblood

I believe so I read somewhere they recently changed label but I could be wrong.

----------


## mgambino310

> I believe so I read somewhere they recently changed label but I could be wrong.


Ok cool

----------


## snowman

> My hulk lab is the same as the pic of the old label on 1st page, is it the same?


Yes, the label changed for the third time... this is the new label.

----------


## mgambino310

> Yes, the label changed for the third time... this is the new label.


These are dope

----------


## cgozz

Anyone use T.E. 500. Waiting on some wondering if any pip. I hear there is quit a bit due to suspension.

----------


## "75"UGLY

Taking some pride in their work. Only talked to my one friend about this,,, he started laughing uncontrollably :-\

----------


## legendkiller

Haha, i almost bought this but didn't know if I should trust it since it was green....

----------


## "75"UGLY

Lol. It's almost to perfect.

----------


## "75"UGLY

Soar, that's kinda why I so intrigued.. Lol

----------


## Soar

> Soar, that's kinda why I so intrigued.. Lol


Lol wonder if it works as good as it looks  :Wink:

----------


## Prospect

A close buddy of mine uses hulk labs and he loves it. He has pretty much used most of the gear from that lab and he said there is little to no pip at all, even on the blends that would normally leave you sitting on a donut. He has used human-grade and lots of UGL's as he is on TRT and he says this lab out weighs them all. Its a great UGL! And they have some awesome blends, if your into those. I just recently started researching that ugl and have not found one bad thing about it. When the time is right im def gonna go green! lol

----------


## cgozz

Just received gear yesterday, my bottles look like the bottles they were using previously to their new look. Got Deca , and T.E. 500.

----------


## Prospect

Got mine today same labels! My brother is using Hulk Labs and its Fire!

----------


## cgozz

Good to know, pined some T.E. 500, real smooth so far.

----------


## snowman

> Got mine today same labels! My brother is using Hulk Labs and its Fire!


Those are the old labels...new one is what the Op has.

----------


## cgozz

Been pining Test-E 500mg, and Deca best products yet. Tried kalpa and Bio-tech. Hulk is potent!

----------


## a_page

I think the guys would laugh me outa the gym if I showed em this ha

----------


## human project

> Been pining Test-E 500mg, and Deca best products yet. Tried kalpa and Bio-tech. Hulk is potent!


Do you mean biogen??? They ripped me off!!!! I'm still waiting for them to send me my shit and what they did send was literally the worst shit I've ever taken.... Plus the bright ass colors they put in there oils is just plain stupid..... And honestly seems kinda gross; not to mention its kinda hard to see if your aspirating when your oil is already a red color

----------


## Synergy1

Anybody have positive reviews on the Hulk GH? Is it worth it?

----------


## DB1982

> Anybody have positive reviews on the Hulk GH? Is it worth it?


I have yet to see Hulk GH.

----------


## CelticPride12

Where is Hulk labs located?

----------


## Prospect

> Where is Hulk labs located?


Its an underground facility in the desert man....you know they cant let the beast out!!!

----------


## DB1982

> Where is Hulk labs located?


Area 51

----------


## bodybuilder

> Just received gear yesterday, my bottles look like the bottles they were using previously to their new look. Got Deca , and T.E. 500.


No bro these are there current labels. I dont know were those vials the op has came from but THEY ARE NOT FROM THE SAME SOURCE.

----------


## dougal

So that stuff my mate had was fake?

----------


## Wes201

> So that stuff my mate had was fake?


BOTH those labels have been used by hulk labs. They have changed the labels several times fairly recent. As long as you ordered from hulk labs and not another lab claiming to carry hulk products, you are good to go. No worries

----------


## bodybuilder

> BOTH those labels have been used by hulk labs. They have changed the labels several times fairly recent. As long as you ordered from hulk labs and not another lab claiming to carry hulk products, you are good to go. No worries


Not true i just finished talking to the man behind hulk labs, showed him those pics. He was actually pissed someone took his idea.

----------


## noon

They have a new web site but it has been down

----------


## Big PoppaPump

Can anyone clear it up is hulk legit and should I order it thru there site if so how long did it take to arrive... I'm just worried of the worst I really want this site to be legit and my products to get here safe with nob problems want place my order now any help and any suggestions on what to get from them looking to get jacked

----------


## laser

> Hi guys my mate just got some test e from our guy and it is completely different than the test e were used to so were a little worried. The test e I have is manufactured by phenom pharmacy and is pretty clear with a very slight yellow tinge and is pretty thick whereas my friends is made by hulk gear and is very thin almost like water and is an emerald green colour and the picture on the glass is the hulk. Both are test e 250mg/ml would this just because their different brands? Or would you say it's a bit dodgy? Thanks a lot


Reminds me of the Kool-Aid-Man opening up a chop shop gone wild......your? YES

----------


## laser

> They have a new web site but it has been down


That is not a good sign. Although.......if truly their site is down, their location could be found...Hmmmm. On the other hand, if they are in the business of making money they would have a back up server, ie, mirror site
, and no such thing as being down. Unless as I 1st stated a certain area of the Internet is down, thus wabam find their location,,,,,,no different than watching the weather and finding out it is raining in Germany. Then the other scenario , they got jacked........not good.

Kinda like someone asking you hows the weather, you say ah sh*t it is pouring down rain here.....they look up the weather channel, and know exactly where your from......kinda strange....

Oh, something else...when i checked out the site, out of curiosity....It is running very slow, as if it is running through another IP (S)before hitting the net...a way to mask their IP address (Location)...as I was breaking away felt as though all my ports was being pinged for info, alot of sites will ping you as with this site.....sure I could run anonymous, but I have no need to, plus it slows me down.

I am not going to check any further, and if they did get jacked, I do not need any trouble.

----------


## ac guy

That post is from March. Hulk is still alive

----------


## Infidel101

1) The label posted by the OP does not match any gear I have ever received from Hulk. 
2) There is a very slight color to their test but nothing anywhere near that extreme of the green. 
3) I have made multiple purchases from hulk and all of the bottles, including test e, have looked like the pictures posted later in the thread. 
4) The site is not down and has not been for a few weeks now. They have had multiple DDOS attacks to their servers as have other internet based sources. 
5) The site does work on a particular schedule, which is posted on the home page. 


Hulk is legit... but ensure you're ordering from the actual hulk site. There are multiple imposter/scam sources using the name.

----------


## cgozz

Hulk gear is def a100% legit, I have ordered lots if gear all of it top notch, currently running tren ace with Deca and t.e. 500 and of course HCG , adex, and prami. Results are awesome!

----------


## mgambino310

> Hulk gear is def a100% legit, I have ordered lots if gear all of it top notch, currently running tren ace with Deca and t.e. 500 and of course HCG , adex, and prami. Results are awesome!


Hulk Labs is legit, however saying it is top notch is very far fetched. They do have top notch customers service. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I can name at least4 labs with far more superior gear

----------


## BuffnStuff

> Hulk Labs is legit, however saying it is top notch is very far fetched. They do have top notch customers service. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, but I can name at least4 labs with far more superior gear


I would have to agree. I'm currently running there Tren Ace. A little over 3 weeks now and this stuff doesn't even compare to the Fina Tren I use to get.

----------


## cgozz

> I would have to agree. I'm currently running there Tren Ace. A little over 3 weeks now and this stuff doesn't even compare to the Fina Tren I use to get.


Tren - ace is amazing been running it for 5 weeks now. The only side I have suffered is higher body temp. My body fat is dropping fast.

----------


## testluva

Hulk customer service and fast delivery is great. Currently running their Primo Ace. It's gtg. Not many UGL carry it.

----------


## BuffnStuff

[QUOTE=cgozz;6627377]Tren - ace is amazing been running it for 5 weeks now. The only side I have suffered is higher body temp. My body fat is dropping fast.[/QUOT 

You can say what you want but I feel as though its underdosed. Fina Tren I use to get I'd do 300mgs a week and that stuff kicked my ass. My strength and libo was threw thew roof. Hulks Tren falls short. I'm doing 700mgs a week and feel half of what I get from the Ace I use to get

----------


## Trevtrev

Are you hulk buyers having this shipped to your homes or to PO boxes?

Just curious about the possible law implications of shipping to a home address. Are there some loopholes or something that protects us?

----------


## truckin001

Just get it shipped to ur home address with a different name on it. Cuz if u get it shipped to a po box and pick it up u risk the chance of possibly getting pulled over and vehicle searched.

----------


## dooie

Had anyone had success shipping to Aus? Haha

----------


## Infidel101

To my knowledge this lab is not available internationally.

----------


## boz

Theres a whole site dedicated for this source. Tells u the lab review, pages and pages of people giving there input. I have never tried, but from what i have read its def good to go and they are ranked #1 atm.

----------


## FONZY007

> Are you hulk buyers having this shipped to your homes or to PO boxes?
> 
> Just curious about the possible law implications of shipping to a home address. Are there some loopholes or something that protects us?


Home

----------


## justo

Was this gear any good in the end? I have the same bottle?

----------


## WrathFreak

Sorry for the huge bump!

How did everyone's results with it go? I might get some.

----------


## smile

That is one badass looking vial !

----------


## Art Vandelay

Yeah. The vial looks like post number 7. That first one looks fake. Either way, I wasn't impressed w Hulk. The tren wasn't anywhere near what I got when a foaf brewed fina a couple summers ago...

----------


## Art Vandelay

Another thing...the vials had varrying amounts of oil in them when looked at side by side etc. Im sure this can be common with ugl's, but this was by alot and one of the vials only had about 7mL.

----------

